# Klien Warrenty



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

is the warranty life time? i dropped my conduit reamer from a about 26 stories. and took it into home depot and they said normal wear a tear isn't included in dropping of tools(i just told them it snapped while i was reaming. lol) i'm thinking that greenlee is gonna start getting my support at this rate.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

So you are pissed that they wouldn't replace it because you dropped it 26 stories?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

well i didn't tell them i dropped it from that high, but they out right said that dropping it isn't part of normal wear and tear


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You mean you are suppose to ream the conduit after you cut it?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CFine said:


> well i didn't tell them i dropped it from that high, but they out right said that dropping it isn't part of normal wear and tear


Looks like they're smarter than we give them credit for.

Sometimes.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Looks like they're smarter than we give them credit for.
> 
> Sometimes.


It was probably their "electrical professional" THe burnt out grumpy electrician they hire for almost a decent rate [for retail].

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just noticed he spelled Klein and Warranty both incorrectly.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

so am i not suppose to use my tools? lol. far as i'm concerned people drop their tools here and their is part of wear and tear everyone does it. mine fell cause i was being stupid so yea it's my fault. but hell why have a damn warranty if your not gonna allow people to claim it? lol


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I just noticed he spelled Klein and Warranty both incorrectly.


 Where is the spelling police?:laughing:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I just noticed he spelled Klein and Warranty both incorrectly.


i'm having issues with this computer gf has so much crap on it it's dirt slow and i can't get it do do ****.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

CFine said:


> but hell why have a damn warranty if your not gonna allow people to claim it? lol


 Sales pitch.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

CFine said:


> i'm having issues with this computer gf has so much crap on it it's dirt slow and i can't get it do do ****.


 Delete her crap.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

CFine said:


> mine fell cause i was being stupid so yea it's my fault.


 I want to hear about this.:laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

if it makes you feel better where i live when you want to warranty your kleins they pull out the klein warranty book that shows pictures of tools that by the way they were treated they will or will not warranty them. i want to say that one of guys on this thread posted a link to that information on another thread


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

got in a rush puting up conduit didn't tighten up fittings well forgot. so rushed up their to get them tightened down tried to put the reamer in my back pocket and next thing i know its falling. i'm like **** a 20 dallor tool is falling. thats the gist of the story their.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

bduerler said:


> if it makes you feel better where i live when you want to warranty your kleins they pull out the klein warranty book that shows pictures of tools that by the way they were treated they will or will not warranty them. i want to say that one of guys on this thread posted a link to that information on another thread


nebraska is pretty laid back they don't care really. i've never had to claim warranty on anything till that reamer. lol.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Honestly bro not like I need to say this but it's because people abuse the system that they won't honor the warranty. Just be thankful somebody didn't get hit by your tool falling that far.

I have no desire to repeatedly warranty stuff that was merely worn out over a long period. The reason the warranty exists is for manufacturing defects. The only tools klein makes that I believe should be replaced when worn is their crap #2 phillips and robertson screwdrivers. Those things last about 10 minutes on the jobsite and have managed to push me completely away from klein drivers and I'm a 3rd year apprentice!

Just think how much business klein is missing out on with me (and others that feel as I do) by not caring about the quality of their drivers. I'll still buy a few of them, but mainly just flat drivers, cabinet-tip and combo drivers (5, 10, 11-in-one and conduit reaming screwdrivers).

Oh well, guess they'll still sell a ton to guys who are too slow on the uptake to figger out that the company has let qc and product ergonomics go by the wayside on certain products.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

heywood said:


> Honestly bro not like I need to say this but it's because people abuse the system that they won't honor the warranty. Just be thankful somebody didn't get hit by your tool falling that far.
> 
> I have no desire to repeatedly warranty stuff that was merely worn out over a long period. The reason the warranty exists is for manufacturing defects. The only tools klein makes that I believe should be replaced when worn is their crap #2 phillips and robertson screwdrivers. Those things last about 10 minutes on the jobsite and have managed to push me completely away from klein drivers and I'm a 3rd year apprentice!
> 
> ...


yea i was upset i dropped the tool and i'm and VERY VERY lucky no one got hit. this conduit reamer is the first tool i had to warrenty. and i don't own a 10 in one, or any klein screwdrivers. i have Greenlee screwdrivers. and Knippex pliers(great pair of linesmens) the klein screw drivers i had just broke way to damn fast that i said yea no to them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I totally abuse Craftsman's warranty on hand tools.

Come to think of it, I think I could use a shiny new pair of lineman's...


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

The Craftsman "warranty" is actually a satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MisterCMK said:


> The Craftsman "warranty" is actually a satisfaction guarantee.


I don't care what it is, it's pretty sweet if I can trade in a pair of perfectly good pliers for a new pair, no questions asked.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

In laymens terms



> This informational supplement was designed to familiarize you with Klein Tools' guidelines as to what is considered unacceptable in
> regard to returned goods. Klein Tools' warranty, (found on the last page of this guide), states that Klein Tools' products shall be "free from
> defects in materials and workmanship for the normal life of the product…" Klein Tools has no obligation to replace tools which have been
> damaged from excessive wear, misuse, abuse or alteration of the product. The photos and descriptions of abused, misused and worn-out
> ...


The legal version



> Klein products, manufactured and sold for commercial or industrial uses, are warranted to be free from defects in materials and workmanship for the normal life of the product, with the
> exception of I. Cordomatic products (see warranty below), II. Model 63060 Ratcheting Cable Cutter, which is warranted for one year from the date of purchase. THERE ARE NO IMPLIED
> WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS. At its option, Klein will repair or replace, or refund the purchase price of any product which fails to conform with this warranty under normal
> use and service. In no event shall Klein be liable for incidental or consequential damage.
> ...



Go here http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/pdf/Broken_Tools_Supplement.pdf for more info


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

heywood said:


> Honestly bro not like I need to say this but it's because people abuse the system that they won't honor the warranty. Just be thankful somebody didn't get hit by your tool falling that far.
> 
> I have no desire to repeatedly warranty stuff that was merely worn out over a long period. The reason the warranty exists is for manufacturing defects.


Bingo!!!

Companies have warranty to assure people their product is built well. If for some reason there was a manufacturing defect, they will replace the tool. But, they can't afford to keep replacing tools because they get worn out, or dropped 26 floors. It's not like it cost Klein 50 cents to make a Linesman plier that they sell for $40. If it gets replaced by "warranty" a couple times, the company is losing money. They keep losing money, and they can't stay in business.

Craftsman quality has gone down, in order to save Sears some money. They now make most stuff in China, so they don't give away "as much" money everytime you swap out a tool that should not have been brought in. Sears is losing money in the tool division because of this. It's a good thing they have other areas that are making money to help that. 

If you gave a "quality assurance" on work you did wiring a house, and the owner did something stupid to melt wires that you pulled, would you be willing to replace those for free? That owner did something he should not have, that damaged your good work. It has nothing to do with your quality, so you should not be expected to fix his screw up. How long would you stay in business if you had to go back and fix things that owners screwed up after you left?

CFine - Stop trying to rip off companies just to save yourself a few bucks. Klein is trying to stop the abuse of the system, so they can stay open, and keep some American jobs.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You know this sense of entitlement really pisses me off. The tool didn't fail. You did. Now you want a free tool because you screwed up? Take it like a man, own up to your mistakes, and throw down another $20 for your reamer. By the way, why do you need a reamer? Don't you have a pair of 420's?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> You know this sense of entitlement really pisses me off. The tool didn't fail. You did. Now you want a free tool because you screwed up? Take it like a man, own up to your mistakes, and throw down another $20 for your reamer. By the way, why do you need a reamer? Don't you have a pair of 420's?


i use a reamer cause thats the tool for the job, i won't use a pair for 420's to ream out conduit. that isn't professional at all.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Companies have warranty to assure people their product is built well. If for some reason there was a manufacturing defect, they will replace the tool. But, they can't afford to keep replacing tools because they get worn out, or dropped 26 floors. It's not like it cost Klein 50 cents to make a Linesman plier that they sell for $40. If it gets replaced by "warranty" a couple times, the company is losing money. They keep losing money, and they can't stay in business.
> 
> ...


kind hard to try and rip them off when this is the first time i've claimed warranty on a tool, hell when i blow up strippers i suck it up and by new ones. but yea i just wanted to know klein warrenty policy mainly. hell the klein number 2 phillips that i could turned in probably the 3 i have i just went ahead and threw out and i just use a greenlee


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

CFine said:


> kind hard to try and rip them off when this is the first time i've claimed warranty on a tool, hell when i blow up strippers i suck it up and by new ones. but yea i just wanted to know klein warrenty policy mainly. hell the klein number 2 phillips that i could turned in probably the 3 i have i just went ahead and threw out and i just use a greenlee


Trying to claim a warranty for the first time, is not trying to rip them off, if it is a valid claim. Trying to claim a warranty on a tool that fell 26 floors is trying to rip them off.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/pdf/Broken_Tools_Supplement.pdf

here is the link to the klein warranty regs. the book i have seen at my local graybar is over 50 pages though


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

my bad i didnt know that someone else posted the link on this thread


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

CFine said:


> i use a reamer cause thats the tool for the job, i won't use a pair for 420's to ream out conduit. that isn't professional at all.


"Professionals" have been doing it that way for over 50 years that I know of, and before that a pocket knife was used. The klein reamers have been out for no more than 15 years.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CFine said:


> i use a reamer cause thats the tool for the job, i won't use a pair for 420's to ream out conduit. that isn't professional at all.


Are you kidding?

They can do just as good, if not better a job than a reamer.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> They can do just as good, if not better a job than a reamer.


those are my words of my jman. i personaly will use what i need to get the job done and to look good.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've gone 2 years without a reamer.

There are instances where I reamer would come in handy, like an installed pipe in a tight spot that needs to be cut back, but otherwise, my needle nose and adjustable pliers have done nothing short of a fantastic job.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i called klein yesterday and talked to someone in customer service. basically what the warranty covers is if the tool breaks under normal wear and tear and normal work conditions not a 26 story fall.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

After dropping it 26 stories, I'm surprised you were able to even find it. As far as warranty goes, you may be pushing the boundaries, but that's just me. I very seldom try to return a tool for free replacement. I did when I was a second year app, and I broke a pair of 9" kleins. I was just doing the normal hammering on a screwdriver to tighten a locknut and the pliers just broke below the pivot point. The rep looked at the pliers, could see that I had been using them as a hammer and denied the claim. "Incorrect use of the tool". If I abuse my tools by using them for anything other than what they were designed for, I figure I am responsible for them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

te12co2w said:


> After dropping it 26 stories, I'm surprised you were able to even find it. As far as warranty goes, you may be pushing the boundaries, but that's just me. I very seldom try to return a tool for free replacement. I did when I was a second year app, and I broke a pair of 9" kleins. I was just doing the normal hammering on a screwdriver to tighten a locknut and the pliers just broke below the pivot point. The rep looked at the pliers, could see that I had been using them as a hammer and denied the claim. "Incorrect use of the tool". If I abuse my tools by using them for anything other than what they were designed for, I figure I am responsible for them.


Get a pair of Craftsman's to use as a banger.

They have never questioned a swap from me.

I even returned a pair of needlenose that I blew up.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Companies have warranty to assure people their product is built well. If for some reason there was a manufacturing defect, they will replace the tool. But, they can't afford to keep replacing tools because they get worn out, or dropped 26 floors. It's not like it cost Klein 50 cents to make a Linesman plier that they sell for $40. If it gets replaced by "warranty" a couple times, the company is losing money. They keep losing money, and they can't stay in business.
> 
> ...


AMEN:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Get a pair of Craftsman's to use as a banger.
> 
> They have never questioned a swap from me.
> 
> I even returned a pair of needlenose that I blew up.


You could blow a pair of linemans up right in front of them and they would still exchange them for you. I still don't really buy craftsman though.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

craftsman tools are for DIY'ers. or hacks.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

paul d. said:


> craftsman tools are for DIY'ers. or hacks.


Yeah, I don't like seeing tools like that in electrician's pouches...they all seem to have the same mentality.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't get it..._you_ break the tool through your own action, and _they_ are supposed to give you a new one for free as a result of that? 

By that logic, imagine you get into a car accident and your car is under warranty. How exactly would you convince the car manufacturer to give you a new car for free? Telling them a monster truck drove over it?


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't get it..._you_ break the tool through your own action, and _they_ are supposed to give you a new one for free as a result of that?
> 
> By that logic, imagine you get into a car accident and your car is under warranty. How exactly would you convince the car manufacturer to give you a new car for free? Telling them a monster truck drove over it?


The problem is that one company (Craftsmen) offers that type of warranty.

That makes people think they could abuse their tools and get new ones from all manufacturers, which isn't the case.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

EDM said:


> The problem is that one company (Craftsmen) offers that type of warranty.
> 
> That makes people think they could abuse their tools and get new ones from all manufacturers, which isn't the case.


Yeah...I guess it's not just Craftsman...It's "warranty culture" in general. I've seen people return/exchange broken crap at Costco...even if they bought it someplace else. Amazing, the sense of entitlement they talk to the CS reps at the desk with even though it's a straight up lie.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't get it..._you_ break the tool through your own action, and _they_ are supposed to give you a new one for free as a result of that?
> 
> By that logic, imagine you get into a car accident and your car is under warranty. How exactly would you convince the car manufacturer to give you a new car for free? Telling them a monster truck drove over it?


I honestly don't give a $hit. It's not entitlement, that's _their_ warranty, if they didn't have that warranty I wouldn't even bother.

If I can pay 25 or 30 dollars for a pair of adequate pliers, with more or less, the guarantee that I'll always have a pair in working condition, I slap down the money, easy.

Kleins aren't explosion proof the last time I checked, and I've never had someone look at my terminations and say, "boy, looks like you must've cut and strip those wires with a pair of craftsmans...".

I've done just as much with my craftsman pliers as anyone else does with their kleins. Yeah, I'll admit you gotta be picky when selecting them at the store because sometimes they have a gap, but I got a good pair, and I can cut things, strip things, bang on things as well as anyone else.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I honestly don't give a $hit. It's not entitlement, that's _their_ warranty, if they didn't have that warranty I wouldn't even bother.
> 
> If I can pay 25 or 30 dollars for a pair of adequate pliers, with more or less, the guarantee that I'll always have a pair in working condition, I slap down the money, easy.
> 
> ...


Well, sure...if Craftsman is expressly offering that kind of warranty, go for it. I'm not hatin' on anyone for doing what the warranty allows or using a tool of their choosing. I'm just saying, if Klein(or another company) doesn't have a warranty/guarantee that works like Craftsman's....it's unreasonable to expect them to replace the tool for free after damage caused by something the warranty policy doesn't include, and since that's what the OP was griping about, I stand by that 

PS I've never owned a Klein tool and don't see what the hype is about, lots of guys at work have Klein drivers but they are all have bent or broken tips...and are not very old either. I went with something else. Anyway there's lots of threads about Klein love/hate so I don't want go there.


----------

